# ESL Jobs (English 2nd Language)



## CDN78 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm wondering how easy these positions are to come by.....
With ESL certification and previous experience, would it be safe to assume I could secure a teaching job like this? Or are such roles hard to find in Istanbul?
As well, are most schools willing to sponsor/provide a work visa for ESL teachers?


Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It won't be easy, but it all depends on your skillset and experience.


----------



## BrainyExpat (Feb 23, 2014)

Some schools in Turkey do accept inexperienced teachers or teachers that have not yet worked overseas. I have myself taught at Koc School in Istanbul and from time to time we used to hire new teachers with nearly no experience in international schools. The schools will help you out with the visa process once you are accepted. My opinion? A perfect place to live and work at, we were very happy during the three years we stayed in Istanbul. Good luck!


----------



## nrgs (Apr 30, 2014)

maybe you can come there to work for summer. Then you can be referred t scholls


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

What kind of schools are we talking about? Language schools, colleges, unis, high schools? You can get a job at a language school pretty easy. They won't get you a visa however - you'll be paid under the table most likely. There is an easy way to get around the 3 month stay if you have some savings in the bank. Your main problem is working for a school which won't screw you out of pay. I just had one do that to me. Well, what comes around goes around. If you want to know more, you can/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had to snip the details from your post. Please check the forum rules


----------

